# Female yellow lab cichlid?



## gigman125 (Dec 23, 2009)

So i recently bought 2 yellow labs. One who has a black top fin and bottom fin has been chasing around the one with only a black top fin and has a paler stomach. I'm wondering if the one being chased is the female.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Possibly, but hard to say. But it could also be a lower-quality or immature male.

How many yellow labs are in your tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be a female. They are often a bit paler, a bit fatter, and have less black on the front lower fins.


----------



## gigman125 (Dec 23, 2009)

I only have the two in there. It is an immature tank with the biggest being a bumble bee around 1 1/2". I also have two electric blues, a Raphael cat, and a Senegal Bichir which is large enough to not be bothered, but too small to eat any.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

also mature females lacks egg spots but the male normally has one


----------

